# looking for Paratilapia sp large spot



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Anyone know a good source for these? I am in midwest so will probably have to have them shipped. Thanks


----------



## OwenL (Mar 6, 2008)

Checkout aquabid.com every now and then there are auctions for paratilapia bleekeri. Right now (you kinda have to look around) there is http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/ ... 1208751687 and there might be another one there somewhere. Good luck. If this doesn't work. You should join ACA American Cichlid Association or at least the ACAforum online and checkout the trading post. If you're already a member just post a topic in the trading post saying you're interested and wait to see if any of the members has any in stock. Good Luck!


----------



## japbap (Dec 23, 2007)

check tangledupincichlid.com I think Jeff has some


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

I did find one on aquabid. I get it next Tuesday. I think Jeff's are all small spot.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

There's a guy in Michigan named Peter Durkin, (Pleco Pete), is selling fry, and I know he ships.
You might be able to find some of his ads on the www.gcca.net site.


----------

